# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير: ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك گان عنه مسئولا

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


تفسير: وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا (36) من سورة الإسراء


..

قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس يقول لا تقل

وقال العوفي عنه لا ترم أحدا بما ليس لك به علم

وقال محمد بن الحنفية يعني شهادة الزور

وقال قتادة لا تقل رأيت ولم تر وسمعت ولم تسمع وعلمت ولم تعلم فإن الله سائلك عن ذلك كله

ومضمون ما ذكروه أن الله تعالى نهى عن القول بلا علم بل بالظن الذي هو التوهم والخيال كما قال تعالى : ( اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ) [ الحجرات 12 ، 

وفي الحديث " إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث " [صححه الألباني] 

وفي سنن أبي داود بئس مطية الرجل : زعموا [صححه الألباني]  ، 

وفي الحديث الآخر " إن أفرى الفرى أن يري عينيه ما لم تر "  [صحيح البخاري]

وفي الصحيح من تحلم حلما كلف يوم القيامة أن يعقد بين شعيرتين وليس بعاقد .

وقوله ( كل أولئك ) أي هذه الصفات من السمع والبصر والفؤاد

( كان عنه مسئولا ) أي سيسأل العبد عنها يوم القيامة وتسأل عنه وعما عمل فيها ويصح استعمال أولئك مكان " تلك "

كما قال الشاعر .

ذم المنازل بعد منزلة اللوى والعيش بعد أولئك الأيام 
 

والله أعلم


الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله
تفسير ابن كثير

______________________________  _
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith

----------


## شريف شلبي

تقول كتب اللغة القَفْوُ: مصدر  قولك: قفا يَقْفُو، وهو أن يتبع شيئاً، وقَفَوْتُه أَقْفُوه قَفْواً، وَتَقَفَّيْتُه، أي: اتبعته. وقال الأخفش في قوله: ولا تَقْفُ ما ليس لك به علمٌ: أي لا تتَّبع ما لا تَعلم.
ومعظم ما ذكره ابن كثير بعيد عن هذا المعنى .
والمعنى لا تكن تابعاً لما ليس لك به علم من الآراء أو الأفكار أو الاشخاص أو المذاهب أو الرؤى ولا تكن تابعاً لشيء منها دون بصيرة وتعقل .
ويؤيد ذلك ما ذيل الله به الآية فقال " إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولائك كان عنه مسئولا "
أي لا بد من استخدام هذه النعم في السمع والبصر والتدبر والمضي بعد ذلك على نور وهدى وليس عن اتباع وتقليد أعمى وإلا كانت العقوبة والمساءلة عن عدم استخدامها .

----------

